# What is latest desktop configuration in india?



## jazzychitu

Hi..! I am planning to upgrade my cpu.!! Can you suggest me the latest configuration for the cpu without the monitor,mouse,keyboard!! My budget for the cpu alone is* Rs.20k-25k*..*What is the latest motherboard,processor,ram,gfx card,hdd in the indian market* to fit in my budget? Pls let me know as soon as possible!!! I would be really grateful and will be eagerly waiting for the reply!


----------



## konsole

so roughly $500 max?

well here are the latest components

cpu...
Intel i7
AMD Phenom II X4

motherboard...
whichever supports either of the above 2 processors

memory...
DDR3 2133

gfx card...
ATI Radeon HD 4890
Nvidia GTX 295

hard drive...
SSD (solid state drive) 512gb

To keep it under $500 obviously you wont be able to use those components, but you can start by browsing newegg.com and get an idea for how much these cost and then start dropping to less faster equipment until you reach your price target.  If components are comparative to price in India as they are in the states then someone can give you suggestions but until we have some idea of how much components cost for you we can't help a whole lot.


----------



## ImPacT

You should be able to get the intel i7 processor if you'd like. Unless I read  it wroung I think he said that he has 500 to spend on a processor alone.


----------



## konsole

ImPacT said:


> You should be able to get the intel i7 processor if you'd like. Unless I read  it wroung I think he said that he has 500 to spend on a processor alone.



ya your probably right, he just confused me by adding the word "configuration" and by also saying he doesnt need a monitor, mouse and keyboard which means someone is looking for the tower part or the computer.

So lets get this straight jazzy, are you looking for the tower part of the computer complete with processor, memory, hard drive and all that?  Or are you just looking for a processor itself?


----------



## jazzychitu

yeah the tower part only including the processor,motherboard,ram,hdd,gfx not exceeding Rs.25000/- Pls give me the latest best configuration in India..


----------

